# Game 52: San Antonio Spurs @ Philadelphia 76ers



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* February 15th, 2006 - 6:00 PM (Central Time)*
 *San Antonio Spurs (40-11)* @ *Philadelphia 76ers (24-26)*  


*Previous Meetings:*

Spurs 100, 76ers 91


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (19.3 PPG - 5.8 APG - 3.7 RPG)
SG - Manu Ginobili (15.9 PPG - 3.7 RPG - 3.3 APG) 
SF - Bruce Bowen (7.7 PPG - 3.8 RPG - 1.5 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (19.5 PPG - 11.4 RPG - 2.0 BLK)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.4 PPG - 4.3 RPG - 1.3 BPG)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Michael Finley (9.3 PPG - 3.3 RPG)
PG - Nick Van Exel (5.4 PPG - 1.8 APG)
F/C - Robert Horry (5.0 PPG - 3.8 RPG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (4.9 PPG - 4.4 RPG)
G/F - Brent Barry (4.8 PPG - 1.7 RPG)
PG - Beno Udrih (3.4 PPG - 1.6 APG)
F/C - Sean Marks (3.8 PPG - 2.2 RPG)


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Allen Iverson (33.3 PPG - 7.4 APG - 2.0 STL) 
SG - John Salmons (7.9 PPG - 2.8 RPG - 2.5 APG)
SF - Andre Iguodala (11.9 PPG - 5.9 RPG - 2.7 APG) 
PF - Chris Webber (19.6 PPG - 9.9 RPG - 3.2 APG)
C - Samuel Dalembert (9.3 PPG - 10.1 RPG - 3.3 BLK)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Kyle Korver (11.2 PPG - 3.6 RPG)
C - Steven Hunter (4.9 PPG - 3.4 RPG)
PG - Kevin Ollie (2.1 PPG - 1.3 RPG)
PF - Shavlik Randolph (2.5 PPG - 2.5 RPG)
PF - Michael Bradley (1.7 PPG - 2.7 RPG)
G/F - Matt Barnes (2.8 PPG - 1.7 RPG)




We really need to win this game because it will give us some momentum going into the All-Star break. Winning 6 consecutive games on the road and 9 games overall is all nice, but if you end it with two straight losses it takes most if not all of that momentum. Philly has struggled defensively this season, and they don't have much depth. Spurs should win in yet another close game.


----------



## Reign (Feb 8, 2006)

nah I think it may be abit of a blow out... 76ers just can't seem to find there feet this season... which is good for us


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im gonna be crazy mad if we dont blow the 6ers out. we need this win for confidence. and if we loose this one ill go insane. march 2nd is a big day by the way... we play mavs in SA
Spurs 110
76ers 90


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

free nazr pop gosh


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we were upp 11 with 5 min to go and now were down 2 at half :curse:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Ugh tied with like little time left GO SPURS


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

**** That Didnt Count ****!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

AHHH! I totally forgot about the game! I turned to FSN and what do I see?! Spurs down by 3 with 3 minutes left in OT!!!

I forgot about the Cleveland game also and we got our ***** kicked! Maybe now that I've remembered the game we'll start winning?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we suck man this gets me mad, we havent got one call :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

WOW!!! Manu planned that perfectly! Manu on the line for three free throws now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Damn manu was on the line when he was fouled! 

Duncan on the line now, spurs down 4.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

something like 23 tos
horrible games from manu,bowen,rasho,finely
allen going off for 45 or so points

no wonder why we lost, the only bright side is that duncan was soild and nazr was fantastic and if pop doesnt start him im gonna have a protest. well were 1 game behind dallas and 3 games behind the pistons.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Both Manu and duncan only make 1-2 from the line! Spurs down 3 still with 48 seconds.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow why dont we get calls like that???


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im out.. my avatar sums up this game and this season


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Phile misses 1 of 2 from the line. Spurs down 4 with 47 seconds left in the game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

THE REFFS ARE BLOWING IT! Manu got fouled and should have had an and 1 and Finley got called for a foul which was clearly all ball! For christ's sakes!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

MAnu goes for a 3 buts misses. Nazr gets the rebound and is fouled.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nazr makes them both to put the spurs behind 1 with 8 seconds left.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Phille uses there last timeout, spurs don't have any left.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

There's a spurs fan in the front row wearing a duncan jersey and clapping his hands...come on spurs!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Barry picks up his 6th foul. Phille goes to the line.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu airballs the three pointer at the buzzer....and so the rodeo road trip ends...


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

That seemed like a situation where nick van exel could have been used. I dont know why he wasnt put in. Anyways manu should have passed that ball to Tim, he prob had a better shot.


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

What a bad game and I especially haven't seen Manu play as badly as he did tonight. I know he tweaked his ankle again in the last day or two but still he s**** and didn't do anything out there (and this coming from one of his biggest fans). I almost wished he had sat out that entire game. Get your head into it Manu. At least Nazr had a great game tonight.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Meh, I wouldn't get too worked up about it. The last loss was just a season low for Tony and tonight Manu really struggled. Combine that with 22 turnovers and it's amazing the game was as close as it was.

There will be losses but in the grand scheme of things this one was pretty meaningless. How often are they really going to have games with this many turnovers? This was a game the Spurs lost, not the Sixers won, just like the other night Dallas lost the game against Denver. I don't think I'd get too worked up over this one. It's not like the Spurs just gave up or something.

(PS See I don't always talk about Finley, just when it's relevant.)


----------

